# Trouble zero turn rear wheel locked



## Jsnbeaver (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a 2017 Tryoybilt Mustang zero turn mower. The left rear wheel tire is locked up and will not turn. The right rear tire functions without any problems. With the engine running when I press forward the mower will only rotate in a counterclockwise motion. Even when I pull the level to disengage the bracket to manually push the mower it remains locked. Please help with advice.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Check the parking brake, make sure it is released.


----------

